

Coolest robots.txt ever - babuskov
https://www.hackthissite.org/robots.txt

======
Fuzzwah
Mine includes:

    
    
        Disallow:/harm/human
        Disallow:/disobey/human
        Disallow:/harm/self

------
obilgic
One of the recent blog posts from the website is called "RIP Seadog" [0] which
looks interesting. also the one called " HackThisSite Founder, Jeremy Hammond,
Pleads Guilty"

[0] :
[https://www.hackthissite.org/news/view/652](https://www.hackthissite.org/news/view/652)

------
brokentone
Better: [http://www.last.fm/robots.txt](http://www.last.fm/robots.txt)

------
nisdec
Disallow:/nsa

Hopefully this helps

------
od2m
Liberal propaganda!!

